# MPII GTR



## Mark N (Sep 22, 2008)

I've owned the car for over five years but have only just recently shipped it to Cyprus where I moved to from sunny Scotland a couple of years ago. 

These are the first pics I have taken since it arrived.














































It's a 2.8 with twin HKS GT-RS's and full supporting mods but is only being run on a safe map at 1.6 bar until I can get it mapped on local fuel.
There are some great driving roads here (and some not so great ones) along with a nice climate to be able to use them almost all year round, unlike Scotland!


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

where abouts in Cyprus are you ??? i've been thinking about moving there since we got married there 10 years ago ........

ps Nice MP


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

Hi Mark, I've seen your car while it was in at Checkpoint and it is stunning. Good to see it out of storage and getting used.


----------



## Mark N (Sep 22, 2008)

Satansbodyguard said:


> where abouts in Cyprus are you ??? i've been thinking about moving there since we got married there 10 years ago ........
> 
> ps Nice MP


I'm living just outside the Pegeia/Coral Bay area and to be totally honest I wish I'd moved across years before I did. 
The weather alone is a good enough reason to move, it's surprizing what an effect it has on the way you live your life.
Did you get married in this (Pafos) end of the island?


----------



## Mark N (Sep 22, 2008)

turbob12 said:


> Hi Mark, I've seen your car while it was in at Checkpoint and it is stunning. Good to see it out of storage and getting used.


Yeah, it's great to be driving it again. 
It was at Calum's for over a year and a half getting built then rebuilt after the braided hose from the oil pump to the cooler collapsed internally and starved the engine and finally waiting to be shipped over here. 
I think I only got to drive it for around two weeks in that whole period, some of that was running it in.


----------



## DUTCHD (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow. Midnight Purple II. Dont you have some more photos????


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

we need to arrange a meeting sometime all the people who have gtr. did you map the car since here in Cy?


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Great pics :bowdown1:


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

That first pics awsume dude...lovely looking bonnet too!! Are there many GTR's in CY??


----------



## Toho (Aug 15, 2011)

Midnight Purpel GTR R34 *-* and Carbon Parts...nice


----------

